# Sharon Osbourne vs Iron Maiden



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Sharon Osbourne Confesses She Cut Iron Maiden's Sound 

The rockers were pelted with debris by fans when sound problems wrecked their show.
Friday, August 26, 2005
Sharon Osbourne has confessed she was partly responsible for the near-riot that ruined Iron Maiden's final show during the Ozzfest tour on Sunday - by cutting off the group's sound.

The British rockers were pelted with debris by fans when sound problems wrecked their show in California.

And, after the group's manager Rod Smallwood lashed out at the unprofessional conduct of Osbourne and her fellow Ozzfest organizers in a statement earlier this week , Osbourne has admitted she did sabotage the band's show.

She claims she was upset by Maiden frontman Bruce Dickinson's constant onstage jibes aimed at her husband, headliner Ozzy Osbourne, and the Ozzfest faithful.

In a statement released Thursday night, Osbourne, calling herself "the real Iron Maiden", says, "For 20 shows we were forced to hear Dickinson's nightly outbursts from the stage, 'When we come back to America, we'll be back with a proper sound system,' or, 'We won't be playing the same old songs every night like Black Sabbath,' and, 'We don't need a teleprompter like Ozzy.'

Was Dickinson so naive to think that I was going to let him get away with talking s**t about my family night after night? I don't think he realizes who he's dealing with."


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I heard it was Sharon "Gutter Skank" Osbourne who was pelted with debris and half the goddamn fans deserted the show before Sabbath could even warm up.

Sharon, this snippet of a song entitled appropriately enough, *Iron Maiden* is for you: "Iron Maiden can't be fought, Iron Maiden can't be sought!"

Maiden just made a fool out of you and you're just too ****ing stupid to realize it, you unattractive cow. Bruce Dickinson is a hundred times the vocalist that Ozzy will ever be, so you just need to hit the bricks, your fifteen minutes have been long up.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've read both the Ozzfest and Maiden statements, and from what I can tell it was Maiden that was pelted with eggs, bottles, spit, and other debris.

What Sharon did was not right by any stretch, but if Dickinson was out there berating Ozzy and the other bands on the tour like was claimed by the Ozzfest camp, then he's pretty ungrateful to the organizers. When's the last time Maiden played to crowds of 40,000? Oh yeah... it was the 80's. Hell, they haven't toured here since (I think) they supported the release of their last album. They could have been a little more gracious. And from the Ozzfest statement, Dickinson was the only one, the rest of the band was reported as being "very professional".

But, Dickinson is right. Ozzy needs to hang it up. He's just an embarassment these days who's continued presence on the music scene serves no purpose other than to diminish his status as a metal pioneer and legend. His last crop of albums have just not been very good.


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

Sharon has been backpeddling ever since this happened...

Drunk with power is one way to describe her...I have many other ways, but we will just leave it at that for now...  

Love Sabbath, Love Ozzy, Love Maiden...Can't stand Sharon...


----------

